# samsung HMX S10 camcorder



## nhz (Sep 3, 2014)

the camcorder is not responding to any functions neither touch nor clicks especially when the card is inserted also it displays the sign of no card although the card is inserted, is showing a peculiar malfunction. what shall i do?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi nhz :wave:

Sorry to say there's not much that can be done, without specialist tools and test-equipment :sigh: 

Assuming you've tried another memory-card, you could try a squirt or 3 of 'canned air' in the card-slot, just in case there's some dust/dirt preventing proper contact with the mem-card, otherwise check the warranty for a return/repair.


----------

